# Surf fishing NJ beach for striped bass



## njfish85

Didn't catch anything today but made a fun video documenting my day

https://youtu.be/kbXCeF-Z2Q4


----------



## njfish85

njfish85 said:


> Didn't catch anything today but made a fun video documenting my day
> 
> https://youtu.be/kbXCeF-Z2Q4



heading out all day today till a catch one. hopefully next video will show a lot of action


----------



## jwfishn

thanks for video, have some luck.


----------



## phillyguy

The fall run is starting to look like a thing of the past at least as far as the surf is concerned. Very discouraging. Heading down to Hatteras over Thanksgiving. I know there’s fish there.


----------



## VCAngler

Just when surf fishing on the beach in Ventnor City over last weekend and caught one shark the whole time.


----------



## VCAngler

What beach were you at?


----------

